# 4/24 YF at the edge



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Took a break from the books and made a quick solo trip to the edge for mingos this morning. Got a nice surprise on a flat lined squid.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Do not eat that!!!
I will come and dispose of it safely for you. No charge..:001_huh:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfect surprise!!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I could never be that lucky. Good dinner tonight


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great.
Whyme


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET!!!! Sashimi fer dinner!!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Pretty cool. Nice catch, Wayne.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

DANG, that's awesome. One day soon Mr Sunkist!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Bonus!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Solo trip to the Edge!? It takes me a week of prep and a full crew.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

I wanted to head out there so bad seeing how I'm moving soon, ended up wasting my time at the USS Ozark while a crew on a Grady white were hooking up on keeper Amber jack. Very nice.


----------

